# Tahoe



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Just wanted to talk to some other Tahoe owners to see what they are pulling,set up and How is does.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a Yukon with the 5.3 and 4.10 and it does well!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yukon here, does a good job with our 21RS. If it pulled hills just a little better it'd be perfect for the trailer we have now.

Mike


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We have a tahoe and pull a 21rs with no problems. I am actually looking at upgrading to the 25rss. I won't set any land speed records up hills but feel like the tahoe will do fine with it. I would love to have 3/4 ton truck but since the tahoe is my wife's main ride we'll be towing with it for a while.


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

We have a Tahoe with a 5.3 liter and 6.0 engine (1500) with towing package.

We pull a 28 foot BHS and it pulls fine...even though I guess after reading these forums , we shouldn't be doing this...but we did 6000 miles from East to West and through the mountains (before I read these forums)....and then the smaller trips throughout Florida....

Our MPG went from 17 to 10 mpg. It didn't seem to run hard eithier....

I am currently looking at getting a YUKON XL so look for that question on the forum...I am trying my best to find a tow vehicle that will suffice the 31 RQS.....towing capacity.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> We have a Tahoe with a 5.3 liter and 6.0 engine (1500) with towing package.
> 
> We pull a 28 foot BHS and it pulls fine...even though I guess after reading these forums , we shouldn't be doing this...but we did 6000 miles from East to West and through the mountains (before I read these forums)....and then the smaller trips throughout Florida....
> 
> ...


I know that you will hear many things, I'm thankful that everyone is open with what they think. I have a 2005 Tahoe 5.3 & a 4:10 rear end. I really want to buy a 26rks but I'm doing all of the checking that I can first. It's about 50/50 for what everyone tells me on pulling that size of TT. I live just outside of Kansas City, Missouri. I may have to pull a few hills but not to many.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread. I started jotting down the member names last week I saw towing with Tahoes and Yukons. My Yukon 5.3L / 3.73 does ok pulling the 25RSS and gets up some pretty good hills. There's a monster "divide" between AZ going to San Diego that I maintained 45 - 50mph in 2nd. The worst part was a long stretch of windy but straight highway on the AZ side. I would like to test tow with a bigger truck to see what difference it makes. Personally, I wouldn't be comfortable towing anything larger with that wheelbase but my experience is limited.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Tow a 26RS with a 2001 Tahoe (5.3 L, 3.73 & tow pkg).

Tahoe does fine here in Michigan, took a trip to TN last spring and struggled over a couple of the highest mtns.

All in all, its been a good dual purpose vehicle. Sway has never been an issue, however I don't push the envelope.

I keep the Tow/Haul on, put it in 3rd (not O/D) and go 60-62 mph on the Xway.

Makes for a boring drive- just the way I like it.









-Matt


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> I keep the Tow/Haul on, put it in 3rd (not O/D) and go 60-62 mph on the Xway.
> 
> -Matt
> [snapback]121949[/snapback]​


That's exactly what I do -- including the speed.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have an 01 Denali with the 6.0 and 3:73 rear end. Towed the 21RS for the first time this past week with no problems. I did notice my mileage went from 19 to 10 but that is to be expected.

I used the Tow/haul and left it in drive, don't know if I should have used any of the lower gears though. I installed a Valley WD hitch and anti-sway with no problems in the towing. Then again, I don't know what to expect with those. I did not have any sway and the Denali never missed a beat. I did learn I have auto level something I didn't know as I got the vehicle used in 03.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm switching to LT tires for next camping season -- if not sooner. Push on the side of your Tahoe and you'll see quite a bit of flex in the sidewall. The suspension is a bit soft and these should add some stability.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seem the Tahoe is a fine rig to tow the Outback.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

campmg said:


> I'm switching to LT tires for next camping season -- if not sooner. Push on the side of your Tahoe and you'll see quite a bit of flex in the sidewall. The suspension is a bit soft and these should add some stability.
> [snapback]122122[/snapback]​


We added LT's a couple of years ago to our yukon, made a huge difference.

Mike


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I have made deal with the devil ( the wife ) and I like I'm going to go with a 26rls from coachlight RV in Missouri.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just sold a Denali. It towed our trailer very well... no problems.

I drove to the tach and found if I kept the rpms to around 2200-2300rpm I was able to drive at 105km/h to 110km/h on the highway and the truck stays in top gear.

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> I just sold a Denali. It towed our trailer very well... no problems.
> 
> I drove to the tach and found if I kept the rpms to around 2200-2300rpm I was able to drive at 105km/h to 110km/h on the highway and the truck stays in top gear.
> 
> ...


Thor, we're using a new system down here called mph. Can you convert for us?









I'll keep a closer eye on my tach next trip. Seems I'm somewhere between 3rd gear and drive. Like someone else said, I need a 3.5 gear. I switch to D but the tach starts dropping and can be tough to maintain speed.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm new at this TT pulling I just upgraded from a Tent trailer so this TT is a lot heaver. I'm out on my maiden Trip at this moment and I'm so far happy with how the Tahoe pulls the trailer. On flat ground it's a dream, I can get up to speed in no time at all. I pulled it up into the mounitans this weekend loaded even with a full tank of water(won't do that again) I had several long hard grades and even though I was not going to win any races I was able to maintain 40 to 50 in second gear using Tow haul mode and leaving it in 3rd. I even had to slow for rigs in front of me so I'm know that I'm not the slowest on the road. My gears are 3.43 I think so not the best set for pulling. I kick my self now, I was looking at a Tahoe that had 4.10 gears last year but bought this one instead. But all in all the Tahoe has suprised me, I had read so much on the internet I though I would be crawling up the hill with this much weight. I plan to buy me a new truck in a couple of years (the Tahoe is the wifes rig) and will buy something that will have even more towing power. I almost bought a smaller trailer when I discovered the Outback and even though the Outback was a little heaver this TT has so much more. We are having a ball this weekend, this trailer is such a great rig.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll take that Avalanche off your hands!







(It's on my want but will never have list







)



Thor said:


> I just sold a Denali. It towed our trailer very well... no problems.
> 
> I drove to the tach and found if I kept the rpms to around 2200-2300rpm I was able to drive at 105km/h to 110km/h on the highway and the truck stays in top gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone have a Z71? Went down to coachlight to make sure the 26rks looked ok b4 we pick it up next week. It looked good but I changed my mind and got a 26rls and will get her next weekend.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Eq hitch not much help? Any ideas?


----------



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm glad you posted... I feel better now!
We have the 28RSS w/ a 2005 Tahoe. (spec on signature). We usually haul around Ohio, Indiana, and Michigan. It's out first trip to Myrtle Beach THIS WEEK, and I'm a bit concerned!! I feel very comfortable driving it, the anti-sway is wonderfull, and I've been in some very high winds in the flat land of Ohio. So all in all, it has been a pleasure to haul it. No issue thus far. We have gone on a total weight purge the last two weeks to keep it as low as possible. 
Of course, I bought the TT, and then found the outbackers site and learned my lessons on TT to TowV ratios and such. The Tahoe is on a lease and I will get a longer Wheelbase extended Cab truck next time.....











Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> We have a Tahoe with a 5.3 liter and 6.0 engine (1500) with towing package.
> 
> We pull a 28 foot BHS and it pulls fine...even though I guess after reading these forums , we shouldn't be doing this...but we did 6000 miles from East to West and through the mountains (before I read these forums)....and then the smaller trips throughout Florida....
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

3rd gear.. Hang on Tight!








Thanks so much gang for the hills tip on 3rd Gear w/ Tow mode on. That's just what I needed to know. Outbackers rule!!!!!!!

So, I see by some posts that a few drive full time with this mode (3rd), others in the hilly areas. I plan on spliting the diff I guess.... 6 hours flat driving into South Ohio (D) then into the hills and 3rd gear.... Sound about right?

Thanks again. 
JJ

PS- Can you tell from all my posts the last few days that it's my first long long trip and I'm a bit nervous...


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey jeff, How does the back of your Tahoe do with the weight? I feel like mine is to low even with the eq. I was thinking about adding some air bags.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

We pull our 28BHS with a 2002 Tahoe with 3.73 gears. Upgraded from a 1998 Suburban, for more horsepower and the tow/haul mode. I know this trailer can sometimes be a bit much for the Tahoe, but I just weighed it full of stuff while moving ( which has to be heavier than when just camping) and we came in at 12180 lbs. All axle weights were good also. 900 lbs leeway isn't ideal but like others, I pull in 3rd at 60-65 mph. The trailer pulls great and I don't have a problem with sway. Not that I wouldn't love a 3/4 ton chevy diesel though


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a question about pulling in 3RD gear and trailer haul mode? (1)Doesn't this over rev the engine, (2)does everyone just us this on heavy incline pulls or all the time? I'm kind of lost on this subject









Thanks
Stan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My engine on the 5.3L revs ok in 3rd. I haven't towed with the new truck yet. I had trouble holding 60mph when putting it in Drive. Like someone else said, we need a 3.5 gear.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

dliles6254 said:


> Hey jeff, How does the back of your Tahoe do with the weight? I feel like mine is to low even with the eq. I was thinking about adding some air bags.
> [snapback]125552[/snapback]​


Sounds like you need some fine tuning with your Weight Distributing (W/D) Hitch set up. You should be able to take enough weight off the rear of the Tahoe to make it level.

Check the instructions again for setting up the W/D Hitch system. If your dealer did it for you, chances are it isn't right. If you don't get the proper angle at the hitch platform, the W/D bars won't distribute any weight.

When I put my hitch into the receiver of the Tahoe, it angles down towards the ground about 15-20*. Then when I hook up the TT and set the W/D bars it takes a little muscle to pull them up. I can see the back end of the Tahoe raise up.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

MC56 said:


> I have a question about pulling in 3RD gear and trailer haul mode? (1)Doesn't this over rev the engine, (2)does everyone just us this on heavy incline pulls or all the time? I'm kind of lost on this subject
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 5.3 is a small block, it loves to rev. Think Corvette engine the LS1 is a 5.3.
it will run 3000rpm all day long. 
2200 to 2500 is it's sweet spot.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

dlielies6254,

Air bags are a waste of time. Consider if you will, that the trailer tongue weight is making the truck revolve around the rear axle. If you put air bags on to falsely lift the rear an equal amount of pressure will be applied to raise the front. Hence you defeated the purpose of using a weight distributing hitch.

Save your money and don't do it!


----------

